# HELP!!! Stripped Hex Head in Strut



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I need some help, the top of the strut is stripped out. When I pulled cover off of the strut, I found the hex head filled with rust, I used a a wire wheel to clean it out, but now I can't remove the strut. I don't want to cut it out, it is a Bilstein coil-over and these things are not individually sold.

Has anyone successfully repaired a stripped hex head.

So far I have tried to epoxy a bolt into the hex head and have tried using a reverse threaded extractor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm confused......are you referring to the small internal hex hole in the shock shaft or the hex nut (that appears to be fine)?

Rob


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

The internal hex hole is stripped out and now i can't remove the hex nut.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just gonna have to short burst the nut with a high speed impact wrench.
The hex hole in the shaft was there primarily for the original install to stabilize the shaft, and as you have found out, the shaft is rather soft.

It appears this is a restricted thread (locking) nut so you may still have to lock the shaft by raising the car and grabbing the shock shaft with a vise grip positioned as high as possible.....hopefully higher than shock travel to allow reuse.

Rob


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^ Thanks for the advice on the high speed impact wrench. It never occurred to me to use it on the strut. I didn't even need to grab the shaft with vise grips!


----------

